# I'm assuming I have a cellophane?



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I got a betta from my local pet store a few days ago, and to be honest it was a bit of a pity purchase. He was the only male who, instead of flaring, would shy away when another betta started displaying at him. Don't worry, I had gone there prepared to buy a betta. Just not such a little wimp. 
Anyway, I didn't give him a super good look until I had him home and in his tank. His fins are very see-through, with a pearly iridescence when the light hits them. He has a very small (and I mean small) scattering of pearly scales, and blue eyes. That's where his color ends. You can see right through him; guts and arteries and everything. His gills are completely clear, and that's why it took me so long to see that one of his gills is mildly irritated.
Come to think of it, I should have named him Casper. Oh well, Jalen fits fine. 
Anyhoo, I was wondering if this little guy qualified as a cellophane. If so, that would make him my most unique betta to date; a cellophane AND a delta (a rare find at a pet store).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Does yours look like this?


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Exactly like that.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

then yes, thats a cellophane.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Then I do believe you've got a cellophane. I love mine but I think he's got problems seeing.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

yes, my Cellophane, Quartz, is the same. Has trouble getting his food if its not live.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine can sometimes chase his food if it starts to sink so I guess he can see movement but if I put my hand in his tank he's like totally oblivious to it.My other bettas would probably either run away or try to bite me if I did that to them.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yea, I think mine may have a slight problem with seeing, but only a bit. He chases falling food and can usually spot his pellets when they're floating. Right now my main problem is getting him to overcome his shy streak.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Give him some time. He'll get to know you and be more friendly.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

yes, once he gets to know you, he will be more flamboyant.


----------

